

Will Technology Force us to Choose Between Privacy and Freedom? - another
http://www.davidbrin.com/transparentsociety1.html

======
cmsj
Yes and no, depending on how you define privacy. The accidental privacy of the
past, is dead and gone. Secrecy is the new privacy.

